# Advice for a newbie



## apamburn (Jul 29, 2014)

Ok guys, so I'm literally as green as they come here.

What kind of hunting would you suggest I start with? I own firearms from a .22 to a .30-06 to scatter guns so I think I have the tools...but tools are meaningless without experience.

Where should a brand new hunter start?

I have been trying to get a friend to mentor me but they tend to be...noncommittal.

I would like to try everything from waterfowl to small game to big game, but want to start right and learn what I'm doing.

What should I begin with? Where do I go to hunt it? What was most beneficial to you as a new hunter? Any suggestions or tips for a late bloomer?

I'm going to keep on looking for a mentor (and also scour the forum) but in the mean time, thanks for your suggestions.


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

Where are you located?


----------



## apamburn (Jul 29, 2014)

I should be more specific: Eagle Mountain


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

first off, welcome!

second off, I assume you already got your hunter safety done? if not get on top of that! 

I started hunting when I was 28 or so...started coyote hunting. One thing you learn quick...hunters don't share their honey holes(places where to find the animals) with just anyone 
Getting into hunting is like going to school...I spend a good amount of my time on google, youtube(great for learning how to gut your animal) and google maps scouring the maps to see where might be good places to find deer/elk. Watch some hunting shows that are informational, "MEAT EATER", "SOLO HUNTER" are 2 of my favorites and are very informational for new comers.

Everyone would like to have that one person to teach them everything...and if you can find someone that is awesome, otherwise grab it by the horns and figure it out, its pretty much what i've had to do.

One helpful source to find animals I found when i started out was this site was this:
http://dwrcdc.nr.utah.gov/rsgis2/Search/SearchVerts.asp

there are maps to each animal you look up...should be on the page "View Utah Distribution Map"

When i first started coyote hunting I used that. and it pretty much worked...how often those maps are updated beats me, but it helps a bit...another helpful way to find places to hunt is to hit up the walk-in access areas...those usually have posted what supposed to be on the land(although its not always correct).
http://wildlife.utah.gov/walkinaccess/

I wouldnt limit yourself to one animals, i'd just go for everything  more experience the better. getting out is key...

There may actually be someone who could go with ya, where you located?

-phorisc


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

I always thought small game or waterfowl were better places to start, because they are a little faster paced and are as difficult to get into, particularly upland game. Without a mentor it can be difficult, but I think I would start with upland game. 

Waterfowl can be difficult without a retriever and decoys, although some of the most fun I've had is walking along small streams trying to shoot ducks when they explode off the water. 

That being said, this forum has people who are more than willing to help. Its a great hobby/lifestyle.


----------



## bass2muskie (Nov 5, 2013)

The best advice I was given when I was getting started was lay down some boot rubber. Find out what you want to hunt and get out in the mountains and search for them. That's how people find those honey holes. Some of the best times I have had have been out in the woods early in the morning glassing the mountain. Welcome to the forum and good luck.


----------



## apamburn (Jul 29, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the responses and resources.

I have indeed completed my Hunter's Safety.

I hope I didn't come off as looking for a shortcut or the 'easy way out.'

I would simply rather learn as much as I can from others before I begin learning from my own experience. 

I am honestly overwhelmed with how much I don't know about the topic.

But if the best way for me to begin is to just get out and start exploring, then I will do it happily!


----------



## bass2muskie (Nov 5, 2013)

If you need any help I am more than happy to go out with you either scouting or hunting. I'm not a big bird hunter but their are others than would be more than willing to help out in that department. You can still buy a spike elk tag and hunt this year. Let me know if you interested.


----------



## apamburn (Jul 29, 2014)

bass2muskie said:


> If you need any help I am more than happy to go out with you either scouting or hunting. I'm not a big bird hunter but their are others than would be more than willing to help out in that department. You can still buy a spike elk tag and hunt this year. Let me know if you interested.


Thanks! PM sent


----------



## Fishhuntthendie (Feb 27, 2014)

This may sound strange...but one of the best ways to learn about hunting is to read books about it. I have been hunting for 43 years now...started going on big game hunts with my dad, uncles and cousins since I was 4 years old and that is when I started big game hunting with my own boys. While everyone in my family hunted, some were not the best hunters. Decide what you want to hunt..deer, elk, birds, etc..read some books by real experts...then as discussed above...hit the mountains/swamps, marshes and try to put into practice what you have read. I have developed some of my closest hunting friendships with people I have met in the woods or ten miles back into the wilderness. If you spend time in the woods you will meet people with similar interests and find some mentors along the way.


----------



## apamburn (Jul 29, 2014)

Fishhuntthendie said:


> This may sound strange...but one of the best ways to learn about hunting is to read books about it. I have been hunting for 43 years now...started going on big game hunts with my dad, uncles and cousins since I was 4 years old and that is when I started big game hunting with my own boys. While everyone in my family hunted, some were not the best hunters. Decide what you want to hunt..deer, elk, birds, etc..read some books by real experts...then as discussed above...hit the mountains/swamps, marshes and try to put into practice what you have read. I have developed some of my closest hunting friendships with people I have met in the woods or ten miles back into the wilderness. If you spend time in the woods you will meet people with similar interests and find some mentors along the way.


Great suggestion, thanks very much! Do you have any suggestions on good hunting books?

As much as I enjoy the Guidebooks published by DWR they get dry after a while. ;-)


----------

